# Big hoover Smally



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

went to hoover monday...today...cold water...caught one big smallmouth ..startin season BiG


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Nice job on the smallie another true hawg. hope you get into more real soon. Good Fishing!!


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

Nice... looking forward to seeing some big hybrid bass this year too Rainer! Wtg


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

That's one of the best smalljaw I've ever seen from Hoover. Way to go!
.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

The pic is a little small, hard to see. From what I can see though, looks like a biggun, WTG!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Nice 5+ lb er! Football! Congrats.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Helluva fish!
Congrats


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

Great looking bass - congrats.


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

muddy,windy,cold water...hooked herself, twas lucky...my biggest smally ever from hoover...saw bald eagles in their nest w/babies too....magic day. come to find out eagles have been on news a lot...news is depressing, so i dont watch it. No idea we had a family close by....i see pleasant hill eagle often, time 2 time eagles around erie(portage river)hoover? two? w/babies? wow!!!! absolutely magic hearing a bald eagle fly just overhead. all i could think of was eagles today....not 20inch smallmouth...crazy.


----------



## BarnyardMonkey (Apr 14, 2005)

Good looking fish, Nice work.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Small picture but with a big giant fish in it! Awesome smallmouth.


----------



## BassSlayer41 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hey Rainer. Travis sent this pic to me. Nice Hawg. He told me about the bald eagles. Can't wait to get out there with you guys.


----------



## Mule (Apr 26, 2011)

nice catch...i caught a monster earlier this month out of the alum spillway....hopefully its a sign that some bigguns will be caught this year.


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

nice piggy


----------



## dirtbag Tim (Apr 23, 2011)

What a pig.How was the portage?


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Nice catch Rainer Wolf! I am sure that was fun bringing in to the boat.


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

fantastic fish! i didn't know there were footballs that big in hoover! bet it was a heck of a fight


----------

